# Pay attention to the details



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

I posted awhile back that I had lost sight in my right eye and was honing my left handed shooting skills. Well, after seeing several ophthalmologists, I have been informed that I suffered a stroke in my right eye possibly connected to the heart attack that I had in november of 2017. The doctors are telling me I should be in agony from the pain... Actually I never felt a great deal of pain, just a mild headache that wouldn't relent. I had some sensation of lights flashing in my peripheral vision, and some slight blurring from a cataract that was forming, but no real pain. Because of the heart attack, I postponed the eye exams... Bad choise! Just because it doesn't hurt is no reason to put off checking out any irregularities that may be arriving. Especially when it comes to vital life processes and body parts. I'm not whining, but the adjustment to only having one eye is a challenge. One I had never considered. My advise is pay attention to the details!!! If something is amiss don't ignore it and get it checked out as soon as possible! Might not hurt to include a medical person in your prep circle.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good advice, my best to you @Bigfoot63


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

More than good advice, it's all too easy to put these things off when you feel fine, it becomes more important as the birthdays start to stack up.

I've seen a number of co workers over the years get gravely to terminally ill. After that a majority of those tough as nails construction people head to the Dr for a physical.
I've been getting mine annually sense my mid 30's, so 20 years now.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Please tell me you at least get to where a cool eye patch.

Seriously though good advice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Great advice. Having injured my left eye while out on mission and having to wear an eye patch for the remaining week, I can tell you it gives you an insight into the difficulty in doing normal things. And becoming essentially night blind, it made for a very difficult time. Even worrying about something as simple as getting a speck of dust in your good eye, which could be blinding in that situation.

Stroke is the sneak attack killer. The last time I saw a doctor was four years ago, not because I haven't been sick, but rather because I am forced to not be able to use a normal Doctor and must go to the Navy Clinic near me and its literally a 3 hour wait, to draw blood and then another hour to see a Doctor for 5 minutes while they say, well your not dying right now. and can you make a follow up appointment in a month or two?

I decided, I'd rather just not know and deal with things as they come, than to waste what time I have trying to figure out what could be coming. But your advice is the wiser choice.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Doing that right now. VA doctor threw up some flags, private Doctor was not in agreement with his concerns. 29th and 30th VA in Madison for a better look.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm due for a retina exam next month


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the good advice. Prayers for quick healing for you.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Good advice, my best to you @Bigfoot63


Thanks sloppy, I'm deal with it and learning
Sorry about that @Slippy, my bad eye got in the way.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Please tell me you at least get to where a cool eye patch.
> 
> Seriously though good advice, thanks for sharing.


I want one but the wife is fighting me about it... She said I should get a glass eye. Personally, I'd rather do the patch and call myself capt. Squidward.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

​


bigwheel said:


> Thanks for the good advice. Prayers for quick healing for you.


Thanks @bigwheel.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I'd say patch or glass eye is a personal choice regardless of what the wife says' But for me as a passer by, friend or co worker, I feel more comfortable around a patch, an eye seems to draw my attention more and then I find myself thinking that I'm staring and making them feel self conscious about it, maybe it's just me.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Bigfoot63 Thanks for the heads up man. Keep an eye on your blood pressure. (no pun intended)


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Joe said:


> @Bigfoot63 Thanks for the heads up man. Keep an eye on your blood pressure. (no pun intended)


Been working on the blood pressure for several years now, we are close to where I need to be. Doc and I are staying on top of it. Thanks, controlling the pressure is important!


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Bigfoot63 said:


> I want one but the wife is fighting me about it... She said I should get a glass eye. Personally, I'd rather do the patch and call myself capt. Squidward.


I kind of like the nailed on eye patch look, and you don't have to mess with a strap.
View attachment 82001


----------

